

$5K Web-App MVP - marcamillion

I will build your web-app MVP for a flat $5K. No mobile apps, sorry :(<p>You know, in advance, what you are getting yourself into.<p>I will do my best to do a 6 - 8 week turnaround.<p>Once we both agree on the scope, then I can get started.<p>Here are two things I have created for myself - CompVersions.com &#38; LeadsRiver.com.<p>Email me: marc @ compversions dot com.
======
japhyr
Have you done this before, or is this your first attempt at building something
for others? Please post back about whether you get any work through this.

One of my goals in learning to use django efficiently is to be able to solicit
work like this, so I would be curious to hear how this goes.

~~~
marcamillion
I have gotten work like this, but it's not as steady as I would like. So I
wouldn't use this as a "reliable" channel for new work.

------
niico
Does that includes UI design?

If I had to hire someone to build my MVP I would rather focus on design than
creating a killer app on the first version.

This is why. Since the service is not popular, doesnt have many users or
features, I would try to convert users by offering them a great user
experience.

Thats why I would invest 3k on a great UI/UX design and the rest on building
the app.

~~~
marcamillion
Unfortunately not.

There are good templates that you can use to give you decent design.

Realistically, it will be very hard to get a "great-looking-and-functioning"
MVP on a $5K budget.

------
eps
On CompVersions there's the Latest Tweets widget that says that the last tweet
was 111 days ago. This takes away more from the site than it adds.

~~~
marcamillion
Thnx for the tip. You are right.

------
livestyle
Marc is the real deal... excited to see what comes out of this.

~~~
marcamillion
Thnx Tom!

------
tectonic
Have you gotten many contacts through this posting?

~~~
marcamillion
A handful...nothing to write home about.

Btw, your homepage is pretty clever! Nicely done.

~~~
tectonic
Thanks :)

------
bazookaBen
are you good with python + django?

~~~
marcamillion
Unfortunately no....just Rails & Ruby.

